# My dog keeps splitting nails...is there a reason for this?



## bruh44 (Jun 24, 2007)

We have a black lab mix. I have no idea what she's mixed with, but she's a very large VERY strong dog. Every few months it seems she splits a toe nail. They're usually pretty bad. The one thats split now is split right down to where you can see flesh. There are parts of the nail hanging off, but she will not let anyone touch it. The last one that split was just as bad, and it took months of contant care, cleaning, and attempting to clip it properly to get it to heal up.

It there something that is causing this besides her going crazy in the back yard? Is there some sort of vitamin that is suposed to help with this?


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

What kind of food are you feeding? Usually it would be a combination of nutrition and the way the nails are trimmed. It can also be a fungal infection that would weaken the nail and not allow it to heal.

I'd suggest having a vet cut the nail, sedating her first, if needed.

There are some nail bed tumors that are benign, but will grow and cause pain and nail deformities. I had a dog with one, who ended up needing a toe amputated.


----------



## bruh44 (Jun 24, 2007)

We give our dogs Diamond brand food. The chicken and rice formula. It's suposed to be a good one. It doesn't have corn in it. Staying up on trimming her nails is definately part of it because she does not sit still and let us trim. It's a lot of work to get it done, and she doesn't like it.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Get a vet to fix this nail. Then get a Dremel, and work on desensitizing her to it using very small steps, and lots of treats and praise. Start with having the dog sit or lay down beside you. If they'll do that, then touch a paw. If she is comfortable with that, hold a paw. Go to the point where there is some resistance, and back up a little and start there. One the dog is relaxed with each step, move a little further. Then hold a back paw. Give high value treats and praise for relaxing. Eventually, hold the Dremel and let her sniff. Treat. Then touch the dremel (turned off) to the paw. Treat. Continue with short sessions (5 min or so) multiple times a day. When there is resistance, back up a little, and then start from there. Always end on a good note, even if it means asking for her to do something easy. Eventually you will turn on the Dremel. Treat. Then keep adding a little until you can do one nail. Treat. End there for that session. Keep doing a little more as the dog gets more relaxed.

You might also be using cheap nail clippers or ones with a dull blade, which will pinch the nail and crack it instead of making a clean cut.


----------



## DogLoverStore (Feb 21, 2010)

Fish oils and antibiotics can help strengthen weak nails in dogs. 

Not sure about this but a google search returned: Methyl Sulfonyl Methane Capsules helps strengthen brittle nails.

If it were my dog I'd wait for a diagnosis. But if nothing is found you can always try switching up the foods as already stated and try using some fish oils to see what happens.


----------



## bruh44 (Jun 24, 2007)

DogLoverStore said:


> you can always try switching up the foods as already stated and try using some fish oils to see what happens.


I think I may try both of these options.


----------



## bruh44 (Jun 24, 2007)

So I tried the dremel out. It worked great on both dogs. Niether of them was afraid of it. Our dog who has the split nail was a little tough to get her to let us, but she did. Now we just have to deal with the split nail. Thank you all for the advise.


----------

